# Beauty of Color on Twitter/Blogs



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I just recently joined twitter and I was searching for different women of color that share my common interests of all things beauty, but it is difficult to find individuals on that thing. I thought it would be good if all of us that have twitter would share our links and begin following one another.

Here is mines:

Bobbie Cole (AKABobbieDoll) on Twitter

I look forward to tweeting with you ladies


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm on twitter..

Stacey (Bflybeauty16) on Twitter

I also have a blog..

Butterfly Beauty

I sent a request to follow you!


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 20, 2010)

VexintheCity (VexintheCity) on Twitter

I've added you both - follow back ;-)


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_VexintheCity (VexintheCity) on Twitter

I've added you both - follow back ;-)_

 

Thanks! Following you on twitter and your blog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(also voted for your blog..hope u win)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 20, 2010)

i'm @knzay on twitter but i rarely tweet so......


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smf16* 

 
_Thanks! Following you on twitter and your blog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(also voted for your blog..hope u win)_

 
Following you both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks...

Where is everyone else? lol


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

I'm on Twitter: @shahadakarim

My Blog: shahadakarim.blogspot.com

Stop by and say hi!


----------



## Senoj (Aug 21, 2010)

I've sent requests and followed everyone that I could. My twitter account is G Jones (Senoj_MUA) on Twitter and my blog is in my signature.


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Becky (Lovey99) on Twitter


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 22, 2010)

@beautythesis

Going through and adding those of you I don't already follow. :]


----------



## makeuptianna (Aug 22, 2010)

@makeuptianna please come join the party


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuptianna* 

 
_@makeuptianna please come join the party_

 

just followed, can you follow back? Can't wait to start tweeting with u


----------



## divineflygirl (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm tweeting too! It's in my signature. I am adding all of you ladies. Look forward to tweeting with you.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divineflygirl* 

 
_I'm tweeting too! It's in my signature. I am adding all of you ladies. Look forward to tweeting with you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Yay! I see you're following... I'll follow back!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 24, 2010)

yayys exciting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm on twitter & youtube! both in my siggg!

I followed some of you babes! <3

Vexinthecity - your blush collection is TO DIE FOR!


----------



## iadorepretty (Aug 26, 2010)

i'm on twitter as well. all my info is in my sig.

i'll start following those that i dont' already follow.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 27, 2010)

Twitter: @aziajs_faces

Blog: in my signature


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Twitter: @aziajs_faces

Blog: in my signature_

 
I'm following!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_i'm on twitter as well. all my info is in my sig.

i'll start following those that i dont' already follow._

 

Im following you now.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Twitter: @aziajs_faces

Blog: in my signature_

 
Im following now


----------



## aziajs (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I'm following!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_Im following now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome!  Thanks!!


----------



## iadorepretty (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_Im following you now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
great....following you as well....thanks!


----------



## Tatyiona (Sep 4, 2010)

@g_Marie_ 

I tweet about good makeup deals and things I don't need to buy lol


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 6, 2010)

i'm rarely on twitter but its @ninjaeriko 

my blog is in my signature.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 6, 2010)

Twitter: Vixxan (Vixxan007) on Twitter

Blog: The Glam Shack


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_Twitter: Vixxan (Vixxan007) on Twitter

Blog: The Glam Shack_

 
Following u now.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Sep 14, 2010)

Twitter: MakeupByCandie
Blog: MakeupByCandie
YouTube link is in my sig


----------



## devin (Sep 15, 2010)

This is not my blog, but my friend who is a makeup artist. She is AMAZING!!! She just started the blog. Bookmark her page and you are going to be so glad you did. Her makeup artistry and skills are out of this world!! She will be posting looks, swatches and reviews!! Here is the link to the blog:


Makeup After Dark


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm an Indian WOC, my twitter and blog business is in my sig


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

My blog
My Twitter


----------



## angelynv (Sep 17, 2010)

Great idea!  angel5ace on twitter x


----------



## sss215 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a twitter acct and a tumblr page: 

scrapandthecity (twitter)
scrapandthecity.tumblr.com (tumblr) 

please stop by!


----------



## dewinter (Sep 17, 2010)

Great thred! 

Im an NW45 just starting up my blogg pls check it out. 
My blogg 

Zonkos World

I hope I will hear from you!


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am def happy I came across this thread! I'm at work now but I will be adding all of you lovely ladies tonight when I get home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I believe my twitter and blog info is in my signature (still a newbie) but just in case it isnt. 

Twitter: www.twitter.com/thisfancyface
Blog: www.thisfancyface.blogspot.com


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_This is not my blog, but my friend who is a makeup artist. She is AMAZING!!! She just started the blog. Bookmark her page and you are going to be so glad you did. Her makeup artistry and skills are out of this world!! She will be posting looks, swatches and reviews!! Here is the link to the blog:


Makeup After Dark_

 
I tried to follow your friends blog but there wasnt a follow option.


----------



## pudding1983 (Sep 28, 2010)

GlitterGlossGarbage (Glossissistic) on Twitter

Following every single one of you!! Also follow my blog! (in signature)


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey sweetie! Following you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 follow back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in my sigg!  & youtube me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yays for women of colour


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 2, 2010)

Doing a contest and giveaway on my blog: MAC Stereo Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adventures In Makeup


----------



## f!erce (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey ladies, it has been quite some time since I have been on here but I wanted to say that I was already following a few of you on twitter but I have also added the rest of you.  Here is my info:

Twitter

Blog

  	Look forward to chatting and be warned my Twitter is all over the place, not just beauty related!


----------



## Senoj (Oct 18, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> Stop by and say hi!


  	Hey I just followed your blog. Love your pics!


----------



## Senoj (Oct 18, 2010)

Fancydymedout1 said:


> Makeup After Dark 						 					 				 			 		 		I tried to follow your friends blog but there wasnt a follow option.


	I'm following.


----------



## Senoj (Oct 18, 2010)

MACandie2012 said:


> YouTube link is in my sig



 	 Hey!

  	I'm a follower of your blog and twitter. You're already following me on Twitter. Thanks!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey....
  	I'm @PrapaLee on Twitter

  	great Idea...look forward to seeing you on Twitter!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 19, 2010)

Check me out on my blog or tweet me! D Will check you girls out!


----------



## driz69 (Oct 19, 2010)

Tryin to get this twitter thing together my name there is Clauideen will add u all

http://twitter.com/clauideen


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 20, 2010)

awwww i just recently deleted my twitter...but i am now subscribing to all the blogs listed!!!!


----------



## Byu-ti Kasei (Oct 25, 2010)

@urByuti


  	Hey! look forward to it

  	J


----------



## driz69 (Oct 26, 2010)

I just started a blog please support and subscribe http://andreasbeautyblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## angelynv (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi guys I have started a new blog http://frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com/

  	It covers not only makeup looks and reviews, but also all things fashion and style so pleeeeeese check it out! xxx


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 29, 2010)

I love beauty and WOC!

  	I need more beauty friends on twitter!

  	follow me!

  	#teamfollowback

  	www.twitter.com/mogiselle


----------



## Morena.Doll (Oct 30, 2010)

*My Blog*: http://glam-morena.com
*My Twitter*: http://twitter.com/MorenaBarbee


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 7, 2010)

My bloggg! Beautyjunkie
  	Tweet me!http://twitter.com/elizaheartsyou 

  	Will be great if you girls can follow me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will be following you guys when I get home! ( I can't seem to log in when I'm at uni!)


----------



## makeupaficionad (Nov 9, 2010)

follow me @dianabarco I need more makeup addict friends lol. My blog's on my sig and my youtube link is on my blog lol =)


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 12, 2010)

Doing a contest on my blog right now! I'm trying to do one each month. So far I have NO takers for this one... I have no idea why...

www.shahadakarim.blogspot.com

  	Deadline is Monday.

  	In December, I'm doing random drawings and giving away at least one product a week. I was going to do the '12 days' thing... but that idea has already been taken. Maybe I'll still do it, and put a different spin on it or something.


----------



## SweetasHoniee (Nov 16, 2010)

I am not on Twitter yet , but I have started a BLOG:  http://eonianbeauty.blogspot.com


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

  	I am following ALL of you.

  	I have just started my blog, so its work in progress at the moment (",)

  	Please check it out www.markedforglamour.blogspot.com


----------



## projectdanielle (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

  	I recognize quite a few faces.

  	My blog is http://www.projectdanielle.com
  	And you can catch me on twitter  @projectdanielle


----------



## tsb10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello! I just started my blog about a week ago. Its about natural hair and makeup, mostly makeup lol.
  	check it out. Follow and ill follow back!
http://baddhairday.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Dec 13, 2010)

MoGiselle said:


> I love beauty and WOC!
> 
> I need more beauty friends on twitter!
> 
> ...



 	 Following you now


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 14, 2010)

Changed the contest to a *massive makeup giveaway*. I wanted to share the love (of makeup) this Holiday Season...

www.shahadakarim.blogspot.com

  	Up for grabs: *VENOMOUS VILLAINS *(the best parts of the Malificent collection)


----------



## IvyTrini (Jan 6, 2011)

Adding my info!

  	Twitter: NoireTropicalB
  	Blog: www.noiretropicalbeauty.wordpress.com


----------



## Jewel7 (Jan 8, 2011)

@_Jewel


----------



## LaaLaaMonroe (Jan 31, 2011)

*Blog/*Dolcevanity *|* *Twitter/*LaaLaaMonroe​ ​ ​ xoxo​


----------



## thisismink (Feb 15, 2011)

Might be a little late but please feel to follow me on twitter and I'll follow you right back. 

  	@thisismink


----------



## MsJellie (Feb 22, 2011)

This was a great a idea.  I've gone through and added/followed everyone that was listed.

  	My Info: My Blog My Twitter


  	Would appreciate if you all would subscribe and/or follow!  Thank ladies!


----------



## Scientistbyday (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm also on Twitter... @MaameVi

  	I'll try my best to add all of you over the weekend...can't wait to tweet with everyone!


----------



## thatssojessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh hey, I was just talking about how I would like more beauty on my twitter! I'll add you guys back when I get the request :-D  twitter [email protected]


----------



## Miss Redgal (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey beauties
  	my info is http://fabulouslymrg.blogspot.com
www.youtube.com/missredgal84

  	im adding you all now!


----------



## angelynv (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey guys! Thanks to those of you who now follow my blog! I have just started doing video tutorials also! I recreated J Lo's On the Floor music video look and also did a really simple smokey cat eye look also!  Please check out my blog www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com and youtube channel www.youtube.com/makeupbyangel5ace


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 22, 2011)

I just started a blog the beginning of this month. Its in my sig. Im nc44-45. I will sign into my comp later and add all of u


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Just checked out your blog. Great job!


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 23, 2011)

^ Thanks so much


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautyliciouss  <<The Blog
On the YT
  	And Twitter


----------



## Mykindapretty (Apr 28, 2011)

GREAT idea! I'm ALWAYS looking for sites that show people with skin similar to mine so I can get some ideas of things that will actually WORK for me, LOL.  I just got started in the beauty blogging/tweeting thing myself because I was exhausted from looking for blogs that had what I needed.  I can't wait to join this new "network"

  	twitter:

  	mykindapretty1

  	blog:
mykindapretty.blogspot.com


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Apr 28, 2011)

Great idea!

  	I'm on Twitter as ExPoleDancer.


----------



## Kisha (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm on twitter @carmlcremedreme


----------



## anita22 (Jun 16, 2011)

I've recently re-started my blog - link in my sig


----------



## cocofiere (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm new to blogging and my blog is coco-fiere.blogspot.com
  	Twitter: @cocofiere


----------



## amoona (Jun 23, 2011)

Loving this thread. As a Middle Eastern woman with dark features so I love checking out blogs from other WOC that I can relate to. I recently started a beauty/style/lifestyle blog and have been on twitter for a while. My camera just broke  but when I figure out what new camera to purchase (it's so confusing) I hope to start doing a lot more FOTD posts.

  	I love to take inspiration from my Middle Eastern culture into my beauty and style sense. I mean what Middle Eastern girl isn't obsessed with black eye khol? haha

  	Blog - Bedou Diaries
  	Twitter - @MissAmanne


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW, this is so cool! I am going to have to go through this and subscribe to everyone. My links are in my Signature. I hope that you all follow back when I add!


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Jul 9, 2011)

http://morenitalokita.blogspot.com/

  	I don't have a twitter yet...but when I make one, I will follow you guys!


----------



## KrystleNicole (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh this is great!  So excited to connect with all of you! 

www.twitter.com/KrystleRowry
  	And I'm working on my site but here's the fan page for now: www.Facebook.com/Upswing


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm @MissTiffany2U on Twitter. I just made a tumblr today, http://tiffanysorandom.tumblr.com/. It will be a random mix but will include lots of beauty things


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 30, 2012)

i am back on twitter!! follow me? ashcatchme83


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice!!

  	MAC swatches and reviews for brown girls!

  	Twitter: @BrownGirlFrndly
  	Blog: Brown Girl Friendly Blog! 
  	FB: Brown Girl Friendly


----------



## Inamorata (Mar 23, 2012)

The wonderful Laurie and myself just started a blog!

  	Its called Fade to Colour ... check it out!! Feedback and CC welcome!!


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 23, 2012)

Inamorata said:


> The wonderful Laurie and myself just started a blog!
> 
> Its called Fade to Colour ... check it out!! Feedback and CC welcome!!


  Hey just checked it out... Good job. Remember things do not have to be perfect especially if its all in fun and a way for u to escape like u said.


----------



## BLKMimiLDN (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi

  	I started blogging recently:
http://blkmimildn.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey everyone! I also started blogging recently. It's very new but feel free to check it out and let me know what u think! >_<

  	http://fascitorium.net


----------



## Micheleista (Apr 6, 2012)

Adding you ladies now.  www.twitter.com/micheleista  I also have a beauty blog  www.micheleista.blogspot.com


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 6, 2012)

prettypackages.wordpress.com  currently has been neglected, but will be working on getting it back up and running.


----------



## Blush Happy (May 9, 2012)

http://blushhappy.blogspot.com/ I update regularly with tons on mac swatches and reviews on nc45 skin!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 19, 2012)

i posted my twitter name a few posts back. here it is again @ashcatchme83

  	i am nw50 and i am looking to follow bloggers who are close to the same shade as me. i'm following everyone who posted here, but i'm really looking to connect with fellow nw50's


----------



## JESmakeup (May 20, 2012)

I'm a NW45/NC50 lady.... I tweet under JESmakeup and my Blog is http://JESmakeup4e1.blogspot.com  I cant wait to be tweeting with you all!!  ~Jes


----------



## JESmakeup (May 20, 2012)

Just followed ur Blog! Congrats on being featured!  	 


Blush Happy said:


> http://blushhappy.blogspot.com/ I update regularly with tons on mac swatches and reviews on nc45 skin!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 28, 2012)

Okayyyyy  Here is the link to my twitter [=Http://www.twitter.com/KelseeBrianaJai][/]  And here is the link to my YouTube Channel [=Http://www.youtube.com/KelseeBrianaJai][/]  Subscribe && Follow  Smooches...


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 28, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> Okayyyyy  Here is the link to my twitter Http://www.twitter.com/KelseeBrianaJai And here is the link to my YouTube Channel Http://www.youtube.com/KelseeBrianaJai Subscribe && Follow Smooches...


----------



## agiri (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey ladies! I'm a new contributor to Spektra but I've been haunting these forums for a while! I'd love to connect with all of you!

  	Twitter: @anishagiri
  	Blog Twitter: @mycosmeticbag

  	Blog: www.blog.mycosmeticbag.com


----------



## LushLea (Jun 11, 2012)

Blog to read if you are intersted im a mac 7.5 shade and NC50

  	shugahlicious-shug.blogspot.com

  	Tweet- @xshugx


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 17, 2012)

Started my blog back up all my link is in my signature!!!

  	My twitter is https://twitter.com/#!/bowsbowties


----------



## crystrill (Jun 22, 2012)

I just started blogging again! I went around to most of the sites listed in this thread the other day and followed everyone on google friend connect or whatever it's called lol.

  	http://www.crystrill.com/


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Jun 26, 2012)

My Makeup Blog
My Twitter



  	I need to go back and add everyone.


----------

